# Anyone had the ERA test?



## Blueflower (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi! I had the Endometrial Receptivity Array test 3 days ago and am waiting for the results. I wondered if anyone had an implantation window that was way off? We'll probably have to get the embryos frozen for the following month and if my window is very late, the embryo transfer will fall when we've planned to go away with family! If its earlier than day 5 we should be fine!


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

I had the test in Spain in February and transfer was a month later. The results take about 10 days I think.


----------



## Blueflower (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks! It's a bit different for me as we start the ivf next month and the transfer will be the following month. I just wondered if you know which day your implantation window was. If mine isn't 5 days aftter EC I wondered if it would be earlier or later? Had a google but can't find any info on whether its usually earlier or later. Guess I'll ask the consultant when he rings with the results!


----------

